# Is half a thyroid gland enough?



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been left with the right side, plus parathyroid. The ENT doc said its usually enough to provide the body with sufficient hormone. So they won't routinely check my blood levels.

I'm a bit surprised - so am going to tell them I'm excessively tired when I go in 6 weeks, just to trigger a blood test. Even if I feel fine.

How have others coped with half?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I went 20 years with half of a thyroid. My levels were checked at least every six months to begin with then it became yearly. I was put on a very low dose of synthroid but opted after a year not to take it.

I think it would be wise for you to have a blood test every now and then just to see that it is working properly. How far out from surgery are you? You can always get a second opinion.

Best to you!


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

Less than a week - I doubt I'd feel anything for a while yet anyway.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I went 20 years with half of a thyroid. My levels were checked at least every six months to begin with then it became yearly. I was put on a very low dose of synthroid but opted after a year not to take it.
> 
> I think it would be wise for you to have a blood test every now and then just to see that it is working properly. How far out from surgery are you? You can always get a second opinion.
> 
> Best to you!


You can order your own.

HealthcheckUSA.com has a TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 panel for around $85.

I've used them many times in-between doctors visits. They send you the results via email fairly quickly. You get the blood drawn at a local Labcorp or other places.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

LeahLana said:


> Less than a week - I doubt I'd feel anything for a while yet anyway.


I think it is early yet but you may want to work on advocating for yourself to get it checked periodically.


----------

